# How dumb do companies think we are?



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I once bought a lawn mower that had a warning not to use it as a hedge trimmer. But today's entry in they think we are stupid takes the cake. Ordered some special socks to help keep my feet warm while ice fishing. They came in today with complete instructions on how to put socks on your feet. Started with take one sock and pull it on one of your feet. Ended with repeat the above steps on opposite foot.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

In the event that you have a thumb sucker, folks would put a sock over their hands. Say that said person suffocated as a result. It's a C.Y.A issue otherwise liability is involved. 
Made in Asia, right?
LOL...


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

You ever buy any military stuff. They put instructions on everything gloves hats boots I laughed when I read what they were


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

See another example of people saying "you can't fix stupid" I say yes you can!! Remove all labels and let nature take its course!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Companies do not THINK we are stupid, they KNOW we are stupid


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

As a whole americans are pretty stupid


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Surprisingly dumb. Hey, the lawyers said put warning labels on everything because you can sue over pretty much anything!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm willing to bet there is a pretty high percentage of people in this country that still wouldn't be able to figure them out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> In the event that you have a thumb sucker, folks would put a sock over their hands. Say that said person suffocated as a result. It's a C.Y.A issue otherwise liability is involved.
> Made in Asia, right?
> LOL...


Yup! CYA for sure.
...and not only have we caused this kind of thing to have to be done by frivolous law suits, we get the honor of paying for these 'warnings' and instructions as the cost for including them are figured into the product.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ted Turner was once asked how he got so rich. He said, something like, "By not overestimating the intelligence of the average American consumer!" 

A farmer set a ladder on a frozen manure pile to do some repair to his barn. It was so cold that, after a quick patch, he decided to wait for warmer weather for a more permanent repair. The weather broke and once again he climbed the ladder on the now thawed manure pile. One leg sank, the ladder went over, anda the farmer got hurt in the fall. He decided to sue Werner ladder! 

I saw the president of Werner interviewed about this and he said, again something like, "Are we seriously expected to advise farmers about the relative consistencies of manure at varying temperatures?"

We've done it to ourselves, along with a lot of help from the lawyers.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't blame the lawyers. They just file the lawsuits. It's the people on the jury you need to point the fingers at. Nothing happens unless they say so. Tell me you could sit on a jury and agree that McDonalds should pay some woman because her hot coffee was hot.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> Don't blame the lawyers. They just file the lawsuits. It's the people on the jury you need to point the fingers at. Nothing happens unless they say so. Tell me you could sit on a jury and agree that McDonalds should pay some woman because her hot coffee was hot.


So you're an Arby's guy...!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

UFM82 said:


> Don't blame the lawyers. They just file the lawsuits. It's the people on the jury you need to point the fingers at. Nothing happens unless they say so. Tell me you could sit on a jury and agree that McDonalds should pay some woman because her hot coffee was hot.


You have a point, but only a lawyer can get it that far. It would be so refreshing to hear of a lawyer telling a potential client, "You want to sue over what? You're out of your mind!" 

And I don't think the McDonald's coffee case ever went to trial. McDonald's settled out of court. Probably for the very reason you cited. The lawyers, and the juries, have everyone running scared.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> And I don't think the McDonald's coffee case ever went to trial. McDonald's settled out of court. Probably for the very reason you cited. The lawyers, and the juries, have everyone running scared.


As most of these foolish cases do get settled out of court.

They usually get settled out of court at the very last minute before going to court for just a little shy of what the estimated legal fees would be if the case went to court. People know it...the attorneys know it. Heck, most of these foolish cases are never expected to go to trial. And these are the cases that keeps the courts tied up so it takes forever for real cases to be heard.
A real racket...


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I work for two school systems. I, will say this the board of educataion does not run the schools the courts do. every one is so afraid of being sued.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

On the surface, the famous McDonald's case sounds absolutely ridiculous. However, there were more details that weren't widely published. That was a lawsuit that McDonald's would have lost without doubt, and rightly so. 

Before the incident , McDonald's was warned and told to fix the issue of their coffee being kept at abnormally high temperatures compared to whatever the standard temperature was set by whoever sets those things. Long story short, they didn't listen. I can't remember if the woman who burned herself was tipped off , or if she was in a position to know these details, but that's why she sued. It wasn't because she spilled coffee on herself that was hot, it was because McDonald's was out of compliance with their coffee temperatures and she knew it.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> I once bought a lawn mower that had a warning not to use it as a hedge trimmer. But today's entry in they think we are stupid takes the cake. Ordered some special socks to help keep my feet warm while ice fishing. They came in today with complete instructions on how to put socks on your feet. Started with take one sock and pull it on one of your feet. Ended with repeat the above steps on opposite foot.


Just think about that...for every direction on how NOT to use something, someone has already done that. There is no common sense and no personal accountability anymore. It is always someone else's fault when they get hurt doing something stupid. The guy that turned "right now" on to train tracks because his GPS said turn sued. The woman who placed a hot cup of coffee between her legs sued. Etc, etc... The courts have allowed too many baseless and frivolous lawsuits to go thru when they should have been trashed. And the ambulance chasing lawyers sucked right up on it...


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe there should be a rule or law that if the complainant loses the lawsuit, the complainant has to pay that amount of money to the person or company they are suing.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

wildlife53 said:


> Maybe there should be a rule or law that if the complainant loses the lawsuit, the complainant has to pay that amount of money to the person or company they are suing.


Or at least pay attorney fees for both parties ,all expenses incurred by defendant and all court costs .


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

wildlife53 said:


> Maybe there should be a rule or law that if the complainant loses the lawsuit, the complainant has to pay that amount of money to the person or company they are suing.


If we went to a "loser pays" system, that would go a long way toward getting rid of a lot of these ridiculous lawsuits. But that is unlikely as the trial lawyers lobbying groups in Washington are very powerful. Maybe things like this will be possible if the swamp actually gets drained and the power is actually returned to the people. Only time will tell.
For now, the US and only one other country, (UK?), don't have loser pays.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

wildlife53 said:


> Maybe there should be a rule or law that if the complainant loses the lawsuit, the complainant has to pay that amount of money to the person or company they are suing.


Used to be that way but "they" say it inhibited people with legitimate grievances from filing because of the cost they incurred if they lost. That opened the door to all these frivolous lawsuits. Companies would rather settle out of court than incur the trial expenses even if they are not responsible for the moron using their product wrong.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

to make it simple, if its possible for it to happen some idiots will do it. in most cases it has already happened to some people. you can say they are stupid but its only being human. there is more people out there doing stupid things than you think. most accidents are caused by people doing stupid things.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lure companies will start making dull hooks now.....( staged pic)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> to make it simple, if its possible for it to happen some idiots will do it. in most cases it has already happened to some people. you can say they are stupid but its only being human. there is more people out there doing stupid things than you think. most accidents are caused by people doing stupid things.
> sherman


Agree sherman.
Seems in our society we have the reputation of confusing or bending the English language or meaning of words to benefit our own situation.
Just like we have seriously tried to confuse the words 'protesting' and 'rioting', especially over the last few years...we have also successfully confused the words 'accident' and 'negligence' for the last several years.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lure companies will start making dull hooks now.....( staged pic)
> View attachment 228185


this runs cold chills down my spine.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> On the surface, the famous McDonald's case sounds absolutely ridiculous. However, there were more details that weren't widely published. That was a lawsuit that McDonald's would have lost without doubt, and rightly so.
> 
> Before the incident , McDonald's was warned and told to fix the issue of their coffee being kept at abnormally high temperatures compared to whatever the standard temperature was set by whoever sets those things. Long story short, they didn't listen. I can't remember if the woman who burned herself was tipped off , or if she was in a position to know these details, but that's why she sued. It wasn't because she spilled coffee on herself that was hot, it was because McDonald's was out of compliance with their coffee temperatures and she knew it.


She might have been tipped off by one of the other 700 complaints that were filed before hers. But I doubt it. It used to be policy that the coffee be held at 180-190 degree. She tried to settle for 20k to cover her medical expenses for the third degree burns that she suffered. The most that McDonald's would offer was 800 dollars. When it went to trial that's when the jury gave her almost 3 million for pain and suffering.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Speaking of cold chills down the spine!!! 









*


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

P.T. Barnum was right!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fish_fear_me said:


> *Speaking of cold chills down the spine!!!
> 
> View attachment 228197
> *


he thought it was a saw horse, LOL. and yes somebody has probably tried it.
sherman


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL Yeah, you're probably correct Sherman. Reminds me of the two morons who were searching through an old mansion. They found a large hidden closet shaft that went way up into the place. Curious where it led to, one moron says to the other, "I'll shine my light up the shaft and you can climb up it to see what's up there." The other moron says, "Ain't no way! I'll get half way up the light beam and you'll shut it off."


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fish_fear_me said:


> LOL Yeah, you're probably correct Sherman. Reminds me of the two morons who were searching through an old mansion. They found a large hidden closet shaft that went way up into the place. Curious where it led to, one moron says to the other, "I'll shine my light up the shaft and you can climb up it to see what's up there." The other moron says, "Ain't no way! I'll get half way up the light beam and you'll shut it off."


LOL.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.hotcoffeethemovie.com/Default.asp


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

UFM82 said:


> Don't blame the lawyers. They just file the lawsuits. It's the people on the jury you need to point the fingers at. Nothing happens unless they say so. Tell me you could sit on a jury and agree that McDonalds should pay some woman because her hot coffee was hot.


Well as far as that lawsuit goes, I agree. No reason for coffee to be so hot to cause 3rd degree burns to her privates.. Can you imagine? I'd sue as well. It wasn't just that it was hot, it was unreasonably hot and definitely caused bodily harm. I didn't understand until I saw the pics of her injuries. Negligence I totally agree.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald's_Restaurants


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beaver said:


> On the surface, the famous McDonald's case sounds absolutely ridiculous. However, there were more details that weren't widely published. That was a lawsuit that McDonald's would have lost without doubt, and rightly so.
> 
> Before the incident , McDonald's was warned and told to fix the issue of their coffee being kept at abnormally high temperatures compared to whatever the standard temperature was set by whoever sets those things. Long story short, they didn't listen. I can't remember if the woman who burned herself was tipped off , or if she was in a position to know these details, but that's why she sued. It wasn't because she spilled coffee on herself that was hot, it was because McDonald's was out of compliance with their coffee temperatures and she knew it.


She sued because she received pretty horrific injuries because a cup of coffee spilled in her lap. I'd have found in her favor in a heartbeat if I were on that jury. Absolutely no reason for coffee to be that hot.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Well as far as that lawsuit goes, I agree. No reason for coffee to be so hot to cause 3rd degree burns to her privates.. Can you imagine? I'd sue as well. It wasn't just that it was hot, it was unreasonably hot and definitely caused bodily harm. I didn't understand until I saw the pics of her injuries. Negligence I totally agree.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald's_Restaurants


MB. No way is your Winkie worth 3 mil


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> MB. No way is your Winkie worth 3 mil


You are right, its priceless!

If anyone has HBO, you can watch the documentary they did on this case. called Hot Coffee. Pretty eye opening. It did goto trial by the way.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if they had just paid what she asked for to cover her medical bills it would never went to court in the 1st place. she deserved what she got because of there greed.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> I once bought a lawn mower that had a warning not to use it as a hedge trimmer. But today's entry in they think we are stupid takes the cake. Ordered some special socks to help keep my feet warm while ice fishing. They came in today with complete instructions on how to put socks on your feet. Started with take one sock and pull it on one of your feet. Ended with repeat the above steps on opposite foot.


Ha!!!!!!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Whats the difference between a dead racoon and a dead lawyer on the side of the road......there are skid marks in front of the racoon.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I always thought coffee was meant to be HOT. My be a personal preference? Idk? An I'm an American. I'm NOT STUPID. I have made plenty of mistakes but by no means am I stupid.
Lol what was this case 25 years ago?????
I imagine these same warning labels are on tags all over the world. Not just here.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I always thought coffee was meant to be HOT. My be a personal preference? Idk? An I'm an American. I'm NOT STUPID. I have made plenty of mistakes but by no means am I stupid.
> Lol what was this case 25 years ago?????
> I imagine these same warning labels are on tags all over the world. Not just here.


Agree!
Maybe there should be a standard warning label affixed to everything we buy saying:
'Caution...use common sense with this product. If you don't have any, don't purchase.

But again, the consumer pays for these warnings.

Man...how did we make it this far in life without these warnings???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Agree!
> Maybe there should be a standard warning label affixed to everything we buy saying:
> 'Caution...use common sense with this product. If you don't have any, don't purchase.
> 
> ...


The sticks off of trees....used to sharpen them when I was a kid....on the side walk....make Spears to hunt wild game in my suburban back yard. Never saw a warning label
on them. Mom would warn me about poking my eyes out though....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking back on the originators post about the lawn mower, I remembered something from 55 plus years ago.
There was an individual that had a very steep front yard from his porch to the sidewalk in front of his house, and it ended at a wall about 4 foot high which ran along the sidewalk to keep his yard from slipping on to the walk. His yard was even with the top of that wall.
One day for whatever the reason he started his lawn mower and reached down to pick it up by the deck and set it up over the wall to cut the patch of grass between it and the porch--- you guessed it, he trimmed 8 of his fingers about 1-2 inches. SO,, some may need these warnings.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Looking back on the originators post about the lawn mower, I remembered something from 55 plus years ago.
> There was an individual that had a very steep front yard from his porch to the sidewalk in front of his house, and it ended at a wall about 4 foot high which ran along the sidewalk to keep his yard from slipping on to the walk. His yard was even with the top of that wall.
> One day for whatever the reason he started his lawn mower and reached down to pick it up by the deck and set it up over the wall to cut the patch of grass between it and the porch--- you guessed it, he trimmed 8 of his fingers about 1-2 inches. SO,, some may need these warnings.


Do you really think warnings would have helped him?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> The sticks off of trees....used to sharpen them when I was a kid....on the side walk....make Spears to hunt wild game in my suburban back yard. Never saw a warning label
> on them. Mom would warn me about poking my eyes out though....


Neither did the homemade tree limb bows and arrows or the homemade slingshots we used to make for our suburban and farm recon missions. Nor the foot long corn stalks we would pull out of the ground and use as 'grenades' and throw at each other when we were having our 'fort fights'.
Won't get into that there was no warning labels on the old tractors, bush hogs , sickle bar or other old farm equipment.
Yes...we should surely be dead or maimed by now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh my....done it all. Hedge apple battles too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Neither did the homemade tree limb bows and arrows or the homemade slingshots we used to make for our suburban and farm recon missions. Nor the foot long corn stalks we would pull out of the ground and use as 'grenades' and throw at each other when we were having our 'fort fights'.
> Won't get into that there was no warning labels on the old tractors, bush hogs , sickle bar or other old farm equipment.
> Yes...we should surely be dead or maimed by now.


Lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my....done it all. Hedge apple battles too


You mean to tell me that you didn't/don't need a warning label to tell you to come in out of the rain and you're still here???
Simply amazing!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was in a business law class and the lawn mower case occurred what a man lost his entire hand trying to trim his hedges with the lawn mower. Another case was the RV driver that went to the back of the RV because he had set the cruise control on and thought it would drive itself. That day will probably come soon but not when he attempted it. 



Specwar said:


> Looking back on the originators post about the lawn mower, I remembered something from 55 plus years ago.
> There was an individual that had a very steep front yard from his porch to the sidewalk in front of his house, and it ended at a wall about 4 foot high which ran along the sidewalk to keep his yard from slipping on to the walk. His yard was even with the top of that wall.
> One day for whatever the reason he started his lawn mower and reached down to pick it up by the deck and set it up over the wall to cut the patch of grass between it and the porch--- you guessed it, he trimmed 8 of his fingers about 1-2 inches. SO,, some may need these warnings.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> She sued because she received pretty horrific injuries because a cup of coffee spilled in her lap. I'd have found in her favor in a heartbeat if I were on that jury. Absolutely no reason for coffee to be that hot.


Also absolutely no reason for her to put it in her lap, but stupid is as stupid does I guess. I wouldn't put even a cold cup of coffee in my lap! That's what cup holders are for. I don't want to be going somewhere only to wind up looking like I peed myself!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I always thought coffee was meant to be HOT. My be a personal preference? Idk? An I'm an American. I'm NOT STUPID. I have made plenty of mistakes but by no means am I stupid.
> Lol what was this case 25 years ago?????
> I imagine these same warning labels are on tags all over the world. Not just here.


Muy Caliente...not only do we get the privilege of paying for warning labels on our products in English, we get to pay for them in other languages as well. Won't be long these warnings will have to be written in Arabic to Zimbabwean and all other dialects in between to not only cover our stupid people, but those stupid people coming into this country from all over the world. I'm sure the ACLU will do their best to see to that.
Buy a $1.25 cup of coffee for $15 and get a notebook full of warnings written in all languages with it...won't that be special? Yea...in some aspects, for what we've let this country come to, I guess we are pretty stupid.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Noone ever spilled a drink into their laps? Weird. I have! Not often, but I was pretty glad it wasn't 3rd degree burn hot. I don't think an accident requires stupidity.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I always thought coffee was meant to be HOT. My be a personal preference? Idk? An I'm an American. I'm NOT STUPID. I have made plenty of mistakes but by no means am I stupid.
> Lol what was this case 25 years ago?????
> I imagine these same warning labels are on tags all over the world. Not just here.


I let mine cool off a bit before I can drink it usually. I'll take the top off and let the wind get to it. Nothing i hate more than a burnt tongue or roof of the mouth. No better way to ruin the rest of my pizza dinner than by burning my face off with the first piece!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I had forgotten about the hedge apple fights!! It was ok if you were the one on high ground.

I also remember standing next to my best friend in my back yard and we would take turns shooting a target arrow as high as we could into the air, watch it make is downward turn, and then the first one that would run was "chicken". One day I shot one and it came down and went into the toe of his PF Flyer tennis shoe and pinned his foot to the ground. It missed his toes somehow. We both survived to become old men


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Specwar said:


> I had forgotten about the hedge apple fights!! It was ok if you were the one on high ground.
> 
> I also remember standing next to my best friend in my back yard and we would take turns shooting a target arrow as high as we could into the air, watch it make is downward turn, and then the first one that would run was "chicken". One day I shot one and it came down and went into the toe of his PF Flyer tennis shoe and pinned his foot to the ground. It missed his toes somehow. We both survived to become old men


Lord...a hedge apple head shot sure did hurt


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What gets me are the p


MassillonBuckeye said:


> I let mine cool off a bit before I can drink it usually. I'll take the top off and let the wind get to it. Nothing i hate more than a burnt tongue or roof of the mouth. No better way to ruin the rest of my pizza dinner than by burning my face off with the first piece!


Lol there is a truck to drinking super hot liquid you know. Ya gotta moisten the tip of the tounge to cost it well so it don't get burnt.... lolol oh man.....
I pour my coffee thennuke it for another 30 seconds. Hotter it is longer it stays hot....
I fish with another guy that puts ice cubes in his.geesh


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

boy the coffee thing has been beat to death. if a company puts a warning label on something its probably because someone had done this. if its possible to do it then some poor idiot will try it. but you cant put warning labels on everything. but once some idiot tries it and gets hurt then the warning goes on. these warnings isn't for everybody, just that 10% that thinks they can find a better way of doing things.

I was using my table saw a few yrs back. I made a cut and reach over to get the piece I just cut. I guess I had my hand a little low because in a fraction of a second I had cut the very tip of my thumb off. it could have been a lot worse tho. I could have cut a whole finger or even a hand off. just a guy doing something stupid and not paying attention to what I was doing.
sherman


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> boy the coffee thing has been beat to death. if a company puts a warning label on something its probably because someone had done this. if its possible to do it then some poor idiot will try it. but you cant put warning labels on everything. but once some idiot tries it and gets hurt then the warning goes on. these warnings isn't for everybody, just that 10% that thinks they can find a better way of doing things.
> 
> I was using my table saw a few yrs back. I made a cut and reach over to get the piece I just cut. I guess I had my hand a little low because in a fraction of a second I had cut the very tip of my thumb off. it could have been a lot worse tho. I could have cut a whole finger or even a hand off. just a guy doing something stupid and not paying attention to what I was doing.
> sherman


But did you Sue, or even think about suing the manufacture of the table saw for not telling you that a razor sharp saw blade designed to buzz through hardwood at high rpm's would cause damage to soft tissue if touched while in operation?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

beaver said:


> But did you Sue, or even think about suing the manufacture of the table saw for not telling you that a razor sharp saw blade designed to buzz through hardwood at high rpm's would cause damage to soft tissue if touched while in operation?


nope I didn't. it was my stupid mistake. common sense would tell me that my flesh isn't going to be a match for a steel blade turning at high rpm,s. my thumb healed up but left a little knot on the end of my thumb. wonder if I could still sue them? LOL. permanent damage should be worth a few million.
sherman


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

triton175 said:


> If we went to a "loser pays" system, that would go a long way toward getting rid of a lot of these ridiculous lawsuits. But that is unlikely as the trial lawyers lobbying groups in Washington are very powerful. Maybe things like this will be possible if the swamp actually gets drained and the power is actually returned to the people. Only time will tell.
> For now, the US and only one other country, (UK?), don't have loser pays.


It will never change as the attorneys on both sides get paid. They don't care about you. Regardless of how ridiculous the law suit is there will alway be a settlement that gets the attorneys paid.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I pinned 4 fingers together with 1 treble hook from an xrap a few years back. Maby i should now own 51%of rapala. Can i hear early retirement!!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I knew a guy that did just that and lost his four fingers on both hands trying to use the mower to trim his hedges. then of course he had excuses for being that stupid!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TClark said:


> I knew a guy that did just that and lost his four fingers on both hands trying to use the mower to trim his hedges. then of course he had excuses for being that stupid!!


Yeah but terry, think about how much more efficient that large cutting surface is vs. a set of hedge trimmers


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TClark said:


> I knew a guy that did just that and lost his four fingers on both hands trying to use the mower to trim his hedges. then of course he had excuses for being that stupid!!





DHower08 said:


> Yeah but terry, think about how much more efficient that large cutting surface is vs. a set of hedge trimmers


Here ya GOOO...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there anyone here that if they owned a company that served the public that would not apply every label possible to protect themselves from John Q Public?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> Is there anyone here that if they owned a company that served the public that would not apply every label possible to protect themselves from John Q Public?


Nope!
I would do exactly the same as business's are doing today. I'd label everything and incorporate the cost of the labeling into the price of the product just like is being done.

With the mockery that's been let to be made out of our judicial system, these companies just don't have any recourse.
Is it a wonder that our court dockets stay backlogged with garbage and 'real' cases take forever to get through the system?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

So we are saying that all of the monies that the state lotteries are creating and giving to the school systems is not working? Surely we can teach people some common sense type things.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They do that because some people have "two left feet " especially when dancing. LOl


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Do they still have shop class in school? We were soldering with hot copper "irons" from glowing gas ovens, cutting and handling sheet steel without gloves, running band saws and planers and drill presses - all as young teenagers.

I was running a band saw and the teacher was standing nearby talking to someone. The saw blade was making a clicking noise and then it snapped, bowing out over the cutting deck. The teacher said he heard that clicking and knew the blade was about to break, but he didn't warn me about it beforehand.

This was the mid-70s when fringed jackets were in style and the shop teachers fought to prohibit wearing that around power equipment.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

This thread should be called famous last words! "Hey watch this". Besides a lawsuit is in fact very expensive for both sides.Most successful business already have that aspect just waiting to come out from under your bed, like the"Boogie Man"  This the stage of my lawsuit.


----------



## iviicrociot (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

We do replacement windows and all our screens have to say screens are designed to keep insects out and not be a child restraint!!'try watching your kids


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

The problem with "Loser Pays" is the Big Corp. has billions and John Q has $8. Big Corp will pay tons of money to put the fear of God in John Q that he will lose and bury him in legal mumbo jumbo until he gives up, and has to pay that tons of money back. 

It will keep the cases that should go to court out too many times.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Quite a few product liability attorneys will, in order to get your business, take the case under contract stating that if they don't collect you don't pay. They only get paid if they win by taking a % of the settlement or awarded sum. They usually pay all of the filing fees also.


----------

